# مجموعه كتب مختاره فى هندسه السيارات - المختصر المفيد



## شريف ميهوب (26 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسوله الذي أصطفاه
أخواني في هذه المشاركة انا أحاول ان اقوم بأضافة كل ما عندي من معلومات عن السيارات وأقوم بمحاولة لتجميع بعض مشاركات الاعضاء الفعالة والمهمة في هذا الموضوع .... أما عن مشاركات المهندس ماهر فلم أقوم بأضافة أي منها لأنها كلها مشاركات متميزة فسأترك له كيفية تجميعها واذا شاء أضافتها لتعم الفائدة ولي طلب من كل من يري هذه المشاركة وهي أبداء رأية عن الفكرة فاذا كانت تجربة ناجحة نقوم بتطبيقها علي باقي المواضيع ...

العديد من الاعضاء قد شاركوا في هذا الموضوع بكميات رهيبة من المعلومات .... ولا يؤاخذني أحد اذا قمت بنقل موضوعه هنا هذا فقط للتنظيم .

أولا أنا عندي بعض المعلومات:

1- http://rs33.rapidshare.com/files/17293424/cars.rar

هذه كانت مشاركة من أحد الاعضاء" mosbahy98" وقد قمت برفع هذه الكتب مجتمعة علي هذا الربط وحجم الملف تقريبا 56.6 ميجابايت لخوفي علي عدم تثبيتها وهذا هو الرابط الاساسي للمشاركة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=46350

2- موضوع مثبت ل م/ مصطفي مشرف قسم الطيران بمنتدانا العزيز بعنوان " عالم المحركات .. شرح مبسط جدا بالصور المتحركه " علي هذا الرابط :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=27987&highlight=Engines

3- كتاب بعنوان The Motor Vehicle 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21076945/GARRETT__T._K.__2001_._The_Motor_Vehicle__13th_ed._.rar

4- كتاب بعنوان Automotive Quality Systems Handbook :

http://rapidshare.de/files/21091201/HOYLE__D.__2000_._Automotive_Quality_Systems_Handbook.rar

5- كتاب بعنوان The Automotive Chassis - Engineering Priciples 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21112682...hassis_-_Engineering_Principles__2nd_ed._.rar

6- كتاب بعنوان Understanding Automotive Electronics 

http://rapidshare.de/files/21113600...standing_Automotive_Electronics__5th_ed._.rar

7- موضوع بعنوان " عروض تقديمية لصيانة محركات الديذل " بواسطة liondvd 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36036

8- مشاركة من العضو بوعبدالعزيز وكانت رد علي استفسار لاحد الاعضاء واستعمل هذه الروابط 

http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng2.pdf 
http://cdd.gotevot.edu.sa/vtc_books_new/pdf/eng7.pdf 

9- أحي مشاركاتي وكانت بعنوان " المخطط الكهربي لمحرك السيارة "

http://alhibr1.com/tasamim/mouharik.php

10- مشاركة من العضو liondvd بعنوان " 500 ميجا مواد تعليمية عن السيارات "

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35970

11- مشاركة من العضو mohamed rafeek بعنوان "فيديو واحد يبين أجزاء المحرك اثناء تشغيله ويمكن تثبيته ك screen saver " علي هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=45568

12- مشاركة من العضو " مصطفي عبدالجبار " بعنوان " كيف تعمل السياره ؟؟؟باللغه العربيه " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38155

13- مشاركة من العضو " وليدينهو " بعنوان " كتاب عربي عن محركات الديزل, أول كتاب رقمي عربي مجاني " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20940

14- مشاركة للعضو " اصيل " بعنوان " موضوع تفاعلي : العلاقة بين سرعة السيارة واستهلاكها للوقود ... " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=13658

15- مشاركة من العضو " الطموني " بعنوان " Engines " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=38496

16- مشاركة من المهندس ماهر بعنوان " كتاب فى What is a Diesel Engine? " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=26725

17- مشاركة من العضو " nouar " بعنوان " كتاب رائع و عملي في صيانة محركات الديزل " 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=43391

18- مشاركة من ألاخ " الطموني " بعنوان " موقع افلام خاصة بامحركات الاحتراق " وهذا هو الرابط الذي استعان به الاخ الطموني ( موقع محترم )

http://www.estevancomp.ca/mechanics

وهذا هو رابط المشاركة 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=41868

في أنتظار ألاراء والمقترحات 

تحياااااااتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور عليك يا شريف بس انت تعبت بصراحه قوى وعلى العموم انظر فهرس الهندسه البحريه عن مجموعه البحريه انا جمعتها ازاى ...... هو الذى اخد وقت منى هى عمليه البحث و التمحيص ولكن الكتابه اخدت منى ولا حاجه .... اى البحث هو المتعب زى مانت بحثت ولكن انت كتبت برضه بتعب على العموم ممكن تفتح من الموقع زى مانت عايز من صفحات تذكر ذلك هتساعدك قوى فى عمليه البحث والكوبى والبيست ايضا ..
مشكور على تعبك ....


----------



## saman (27 فبراير 2007)

الله ينور طريقك ويفتحها فى وشك يارب


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس ماهر وأتمني من الله ان تكون بداية جيدة ولكن عدم مشاركة باقي الاخوة الاعضاء اصابني باحباط  ...... 

ولكن عندي طلب منك يا مهندس وهي ان تحاول تجميع وترتيب مشاركاتك في هذا الموضوع واضافتها هنا حتي تعم الفائدة .....

ولكن عندي تساؤل هل فهمت قصدي من هذه المشاركة؟ .... علي العموم كل ما تمنيتة هو انه عندما يحتاج اي احد لاي معلومة عن السيارات كل مايمكن ان يفعله هو الدخول هنا فيجد كل ما يهمه هنا بدلا من البحث عن جميع المشاركات وهذا كان غرضي الاساسي ....

تحياااااااتي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررر saman والله ينور طريقك انت كمان


----------



## zima (27 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل وفعلا انها فكرة عملية


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررر Zima والله بترفع من معنوياتي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

يااخوانا ايه الاحباط ده والله بتحسسونا ان الواحد بيتعب علي الفاضي ....


----------



## الرفاعي (27 فبراير 2007)

يا شباب أنا مهندس آليات استفدت منكم ومن الموقع كثيراً وليس عندي كتب انشرها ولكن استطيع مساعدتكم بخبرات تجريبية في مجال الاليات, الادارة, غالصيانة , الميكانيك عموما. لذا يرجى عدم التردد في توجيه الاستفسارات


----------



## شريف ميهوب (27 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررر يا اخ الرفاعي وكن نتمني منك المشاركة بما تعلمة عن السيارات واضافتها هنا حتي تكون جميع المعلومات المتاحة عن السيارات في مكان واحد 

تحيااااااااااااتي


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى شريف ..
فهمت قصدك من الاول خالص .. وقصدك انك تعملها علشان تعرف ان ساعات الواحد بيتعب ازاى انت تعرف انت اول واحد عمل هذه الطريقه من الاعضاء الذين طرحوا نفس الموضوع مثلك .. والفرق انك استجبت واشتغلت تمام ... اما هم كل عام وانتم بخير عايزين الحياه سهله بأى شكل .. بارك الله فيك وجعل ما قدمت فى ميزان حساناتك الى اخر الايام ..
وانا بدورى هقف معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## snayper (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررر saman والله ينور طريقك


----------



## abdallahn (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 فبراير 2007)

مشكورررررررررر أخي ماهر والله انت اكثر واحد رفعت معنوياتي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 فبراير 2007)

أخي snayper علي فكرة انا نفسي تدعيلي زي ما دعيت ل saman 

لاني انا بذلت القليل من الجهد


----------



## شريف ميهوب (28 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير أخي abdallahn


----------



## شريف ميهوب (3 مارس 2007)

والله تعبي راح علي الفاضي .....


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2007)

اى خدمه يا شريف وياعم لاتستعجل الردود الان ... فجزائك من عند الله سبحانه وتعالى


----------



## شريف ميهوب (4 مارس 2007)

الف شكر ياباشا ....


----------



## moh01236 (4 مارس 2007)

شكرا كثير على المواقع المميزة بس اذا في مجال انكم تحطو موقع بحكي عن break systewm in the car وبتمنؤى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## medo2007 (5 مارس 2007)

More thanks for brother Mayhoob for this effort. Really these BOOKs are very good in our branche (Automotive Engineering) .


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور أخي moh01236 .... أما عن break systewm in the car فهو موجود وبالتفصيل في اول نقطة من المشاركة ...
نتمني ان نري مشاركاتك في المستقبل 

تحياااااااااتي


----------



## شريف ميهوب (5 مارس 2007)

مشكور يا اخ medo2007 ..... واراك اخ جديد انضم قريبا الي اسرة المنتدي فمرحبا بك .... مع انتظار مشاركاتك 

تحيااااااتي


----------



## علي غانم العبادي (6 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووور يامهندس


----------



## شريف ميهوب (6 مارس 2007)

علي غانم العبادي قال:


> مشكوووووووووور يامهندس




الله يبارك فيك


----------



## evyap (6 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شريف ميهوب (7 مارس 2007)

الله يجزيك بمثله أن شاء الله أخي evyap


----------



## كونكورد (14 مارس 2007)

الله عليك
مجهود تحسد عليه بس انا مش هاحسدك


----------



## za3eem.issa (15 مارس 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (17 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررر


----------



## شريف ميهوب (17 مارس 2007)

mohamed abouzahra قال:


> مشكووووووووووررررررررررررررررر



مشكور علي مرورك الكريم


----------



## نبيل حمود (4 أبريل 2007)

شكرااااااا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سليمان عيدي (4 أبريل 2007)

الله ينور دروبكم جميعاً


----------



## وليدإسماعيل (24 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير في الدنيا و الأخرة بإذن الله


----------



## وليدإسماعيل (24 مايو 2008)

I huv been looking for so long time for any book concerns in the automotive HVAC system and 2 be more spicific,i m looking for the duct design for automotive,so could u help me Eng.Sherief,i will be more greatful for u.......


----------



## أبو خلاد (26 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (19 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## eng.eslamsalah (6 مايو 2010)

والله حاجه جميله جدا وبارك الله فيك وانت فعلا تشكر جدا جدا جدا جدا أنا طالب مصري في بكالريوس هندسه ميكانيكيه استفدت وسأستفيد منكم كتيييييير موضوع فوق الرائع أعجز عن الشكر أخي الكريم


----------



## virtualknight (7 مايو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## black88star (8 مايو 2010)

يديك الف عافية على الموضوع الجبار 
مشكور حبيبي 
عــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## ammar_alkashif (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

